# Apprenticeship and driving record



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that after a certain number of years, your driving record "scrolls off". They can't pull a record of something beyond 3 to 5 years, even if they wanted to, unless you volunteer. Your criminal record, different story. They'll still see that DWI on your criminal record. 

Honestly, that old DWI would probably not have been an issue during another point in history, but things are tight now. My understanding is that they're trying to only take the best of the best at the moment.


----------



## guvnor (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

My criminal record is actually still clean. Under New Jersey law, simple DWI does not get listed on your criminal record, only your DMV record. 

I might just go apply and hope for the best. It depends on how they would ask on the application...

If it says "Have you been convicted of DWI in the past 5 years?" I could answer no and not worry about it. 

But if it says "Have you EVER been convicted of DWI?" I guess id have to let that skeleton out of the closet.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, you might actually call the DMV and ask them how far back your record goes. I know that in PA, it scrolls off after three years. Some of the car insurance companies archive that information and have some sort of information sharing system they use between insurance companies, separate from the state database. I'm not sure how that works, but I know it exists.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say no it would not hurt you. I bet all of us have worked with someone that has had a DWI.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I would say no it would not hurt you. I bet all of us have worked with someone that has had a DWI.


Everyone of the last 7 apprentices I had, had a DUI.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Everyone of the last 7 apprentices I had, had a DUI.


 Wow your batting a 1000%. aren't you running a union shop?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, you might actually call the DMV and ask them how far back your record goes. .


In NJ...forever.

DWI/DUIs are a permanent part of your driving record and cannot even be expunged.


----------



## guvnor (Jun 13, 2009)

Celtic said:


> In NJ...forever.
> 
> DWI/DUIs are a permanent part of your driving record and cannot even be expunged.


True...but do you know if they look at your entire driving history? 

I know if you request a copy of your history from the NJ DMV it goes back 5 years. I wonder if thats as far back as employers can request? Or if they can look back further.

Celtic...you're from jersey, do you by any chance remember when you filled out your apprentice application if they asked about any past suspensions or anything like that? Or were they just concerned about your CURRENT license being clean?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

guvnor said:


> Celtic...you're from jersey, do you by any chance remember when you filled out your apprentice application if they asked about any past suspensions or anything like that? Or were they just concerned about your CURRENT license being clean?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I really don't remember....I do remember I had just totaled my car [min. ins. coverage will do that].


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

People actually take DWI's seriously?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> People actually take DWI's seriously?



:blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :blink:


:whistling2:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Also thought a impaired charge was required to enter any trade..


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Also thought a impaired charge was required to enter any trade..


youre right on that one.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Wow your batting a 1000%. aren't you running a union shop?


 
And 7 of the last 8 smoked, seems we would be past the habit by now for the younger generation with what we know about cigarettes and the cost.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well good post most of our work force lets say one out of ten have a DUI.

They cant drive so they ride with some other electrician and when hes sick or out that day you lost two guys .

Its great then when you need one to work on the week end same thing its two or none.

You really need a car and a DL today its just plane sense .

Heres another one guy works late and the other cant so he sits in the parking lot for 4 hours after work .

And cant drive a company truck ever even if it was 10 years ago insurance company says no so you can not advance up in the company !

Take care


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Wait...DWI...the "I" stands for insurance, right? Not impairment?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

nick i had one 8 or 9 years ago and that has never kept me from driving a company truck (except for when i didnt have a license). maybe its different there?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I worked for a company that checked drivers records, its insurance company would not allow anyone with a past OUI:drink: drive company vehicles. I also worker for others that didn’t care.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I worked for a company that checked drivers records, its insurance company would not allow anyone with a past OUI:drink: drive company vehicles. I also worker for others that didn’t care.


Our insurance company will let you drive with a DUI conviction BUT it will cost us extra.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the main thing is that you have a valid drivers license and can get to and from the jobsite. That and can obtain a electricians license. Outside of that I don't think they care 'too' much.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I drove service trucks for years , but I just realized recently after changing my personal insurance company that every company has to have their service guys all listed on the fleet policy by name. 
When I told my new insurer that I had only ever had insurance under one other company , they questioned me when their investigation showed 4 others..

BTW My charge (over 80 mg) was back in 1978 and has never been brought up by anyone..But I assume it's still on the record.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I drove service trucks for years , but I just realized recently after changing my personal insurance company that every company has to have their service guys all listed on the fleet policy by name.
> When I told my new insurer that I had only ever had insurance under one other company , they questioned me when their investigation showed 4 others..
> 
> BTW My charge (over 80 mg) was back in 1978 and has never been brought up by anyone..But I assume it's still on the record.


 
In Virginia 5 years and it goes away, from the record they send us when we request it with the employees signature and approval, not sure about DUI


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Here I do not think i is a big deal for apprentices going in. The contractors vary however... some don't seem to care at all, and others require squeaky clean record to drive at all. With the exception of service truck guys it would not be a big deal.

But as MD said... probably could be just one more way to screen now.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

The company I'm with, if you have any type of DUI, DWI, etc, you can't drive a company truck but you can drive you're own vehicle from job to job. 

Never heard anything about having a DWI and can't be an apprentice.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> Everyone of the last 7 apprentices I had, had a DUI.


Why am I not suprised? I'd probablyy have 2 or 3 if I was your apprentice.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

guvnor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im considering applying for local IBEW apprenticeship. I understand that having a clean driving record is mandatory. I have had a clean record for the past 5+ years, but back in 2003 I got busted for DWI. I was a stupid irresponsible kid at the time but I have kept clean ever since.
> 
> ...


Do NOT let this stand in the way of applying for apprenticeship. It is NOT that important... only that you are licensed to drive.

We're electricians. Not Mother Theresas...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i never had a dui/dwi, but all the other stuff is far more worse then anything i saw. lets just say being a 19yr old and having a corvette was a bad idea


----------

